# Luxury Humidors



## Jen (Lifestyle) (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello! Anyone catch my article on luxury humidors? What did you think? Seen any better ones anywhere? Where would you go to buy a high-end humidor?

Jen


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know which article you are speaking of but for a high end humi i would go to Ed @ waxinmgoon. Can't beat 'em. Highly custom to your wants and very nice. While my current one is small I will get a large one very shortly.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it would have been better if you included pictures of the actual humidors rather than random stock photos of cigars.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

The stylish home for Stogies article? Good read.


----------



## Jen (Lifestyle) (Apr 27, 2011)

JGD - So do I! I would have loved to use real photos but I couldn't get hold of any - nobody replied to my emails that week! And I can't just borrow pictures due to copyright laws! What a bind!


----------



## Ziggie305 (May 5, 2011)

I wanted to see the miniature yacht one but I couldn't find a picture.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

I know Liebherr humidors are really nice! Usually if you find a B&M they can order them for you. That's where I got my Porsche humidor from.

Here is the humidor: LIEBHERR XS200 - 17" Freestanding Cigar Humidor with 2 Spanish Cedar Wood Shelves, 2 Presentation Boxes, Digital Temperature Display, LED Lighting, Activated Charcoal Filter and Water Reservoir

I've seen one in person and they are beautiful!


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

GeoffbCET said:


> I know Liebherr humidors are really nice! Usually if you find a B&M they can order them for you. That's where I got my Porsche humidor from.
> 
> Here is the humidor: LIEBHERR XS200 - 17" Freestanding Cigar Humidor with 2 Spanish Cedar Wood Shelves, 2 Presentation Boxes, Digital Temperature Display, LED Lighting, Activated Charcoal Filter and Water Reservoir
> 
> I've seen one in person and they are beautiful!


:shock:
$2600 for a Wineador!!?
:twitch:


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Jen (Lifestyle) said:


> Hello! Anyone catch my article on luxury humidors? What did you think? Seen any better ones anywhere? Where would you go to buy a high-end humidor?
> 
> Jen


I agree pictures would bring some life to the article (except the Che humidor-don't have any interest in seeing someone of his ilk glorified on a humidor). For cabinet humidors I would recommend Aristocrat humidors.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

MattNJ said:


> :shock:
> $2600 for a Wineador!!?
> :twitch:


The one I seen in person was worth over $7K. Some guys wife bought it for him.


----------



## MattNJ (Feb 11, 2011)

GeoffbCET said:


> The one I seen in person was worth over $7K. Some guys wife bought it for him.


 insane!
plus that one in the link is small. I would need about 3 or 4 of those. HA! :shock:


----------



## ArlinLiss (Jan 1, 2000)

Jen (Lifestyle) said:


> JGD - So do I! I would have loved to use real photos but I couldn't get hold of any - nobody replied to my emails that week! And I can't just borrow pictures due to copyright laws! What a bind!


Here are some of my Humidors that some consider 'Luxury'

Custom Handmade Cigar Humidors by Arlin Liss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

ArlinLiss said:


> Here are some of my Humidors that some consider 'Luxury'
> 
> Custom Handmade Cigar Humidors by Arlin Liss


Love this one!:


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

bazookajoe said:


> Love this one!:


For over $27K that god dam thing better be luxury! That was the first one that caught my eye too. That is one unique piece of art.


----------



## Jen (Lifestyle) (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the comments... and some of these humidors are great! Useful to know for next time!

The link to the Ysend'Or Miniature yacht humidor is below if you still want to see it...

Ysend'or

Jen

PS New article up about the M55 electric bike, and one up tomorrow with a few golfing tips in! xx


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

And don't forget here... Humidor Minister


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Your an artist and do wonderful wook with wood!!
This is worth every penny and I see it was just finished in March.
Custom Handmade Cigar Humidors by Arlin Liss

I may use that general design when I make one for myself end of this year.

Once again GREAT work!! :yo:

Aloha, Pete



ArlinLiss said:


> Here are some of my Humidors that some consider 'Luxury'
> 
> Custom Handmade Cigar Humidors by Arlin Liss


----------



## Hirize (Mar 30, 2011)

Jen,

Would love to read the articles but where are they????
How about a link??

Aloha, Pete



Jen (Lifestyle) said:


> Thanks for all the comments... and some of these humidors are great! Useful to know for next time!
> 
> Jen
> 
> PS New article up about the M55 electric bike, and one up tomorrow with a few golfing tips in! xx


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

ArlinLiss said:


> Here are some of my Humidors that some consider 'Luxury'
> 
> Custom Handmade Cigar Humidors by Arlin Liss


Beat me to it, Arlin! When I think of high-end, custom, "luxurious" humidors...


----------



## Jen (Lifestyle) (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys. All articles are on Puff.com - Cigar Reviews, Cigar News, Cigar Forums, Cigar Videos, Cigar Interviews and more!. You can get to them by clicking on the lifestyle tab at the top of the page. Or just use the link...

We cover all things lifestyle from Golf to Gouda and anything in between!

Should be a new one up in a couple of days about a 24-carat gold Kindle!

Hope you're all well!

Jen


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

you guys want high end???










those sold for $73k, and $91k


----------

